
Beyond Meat Files for IPO Under Symbol BYMD - nabaraz
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1655210/000162828019004543/beyondmeats-1a5.htm
======
nabaraz
10M shares under BYND at $19.00 and $21.00 per share.

\---

Financials

Revenue:

2016: $16.2M

2017: $32.6M

2018: $87.9M

Net Loss:

2016: ($25.1M)

2017: ($30.4M)

2018: ($29.9M)

I am particularly excited about this IPO. Burger King and now Taco bell have
announced they will carry Beyond meat on their menu.

